
Ask HN: Why are the numbers out of order at the DMV and Social Security Office? - nexus-uw
Since moving to the USA, I have had to get a SSN and a new drivers license. Both times I went to the office, I had to get a number and wait a very long time. Duringy wait they called out the numbers out of order, ie: 125, 121, 134, 132, 127.<p>Really curious if anyone has any behind the scenes experience with these kinda systems?
======
walshemj
Each agent (ie the person handling the query) may have a separate queue some
queries may take longer eg a alien getting a ssn for the first time vs a
simpler query from a citizen.

The ordering system is the same at Mc Donald's if you want a Quarter with
Cheese meal they may be able to serve you quickly but if they have run out of
less common items eg apple pie you may have to wait longer.

